# Mobile Outdoor Enclosure?



## Styx (Sep 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever built and outdoor enclosure that has wheels so they can move it around? If so, of if anyone has any ideas, I've love to hear them, see photos, ect. Oh yes, he's (or she, too small to tell still) a red tegu, to give you an idea of the size I will be needing to build for.

I figure I better start thinking about building a larger outdoor enclosure for my tegu now, rather than later. I live in Utah, so he can only be outside some of the year, and I wouldn't want the cage piled under a ton of snow all winter, so having it on wheels so I can move it and store it for the winter in the garage or somewhere that's protected would be ideal for me. I just... can't seem to think of any ideas on my own.

Suggestions?


----------



## Dubya (Sep 11, 2012)

Styx said:


> Has anyone ever built and outdoor enclosure that has wheels so they can move it around? If so, of if anyone has any ideas, I've love to hear them, see photos, ect. Oh yes, he's (or she, too small to tell still) a red tegu, to give you an idea of the size I will be needing to build for.
> 
> I figure I better start thinking about building a larger outdoor enclosure for my tegu now, rather than later. I live in Utah, so he can only be outside some of the year, and I wouldn't want the cage piled under a ton of snow all winter, so having it on wheels so I can move it and store it for the winter in the garage or somewhere that's protected would be ideal for me. I just... can't seem to think of any ideas on my own.
> 
> Suggestions?



Look at some ideas for chicken tractors. The tegu enclosure will need a solid bottom, but the chicken tractors have some good mobility features.


----------



## Styx (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot, that gives me a place to start with some ideas.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2012)

http://redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 13, 2012)

i just use casters. you can get a good set of four from any hardware store for about $20. they have brakes and will lock into place


----------



## Styx (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks a ton for that link, I will print that out.

And thanks for the casters idea too.


----------

